# Physiotherapy ROTP Question



## custom172 (30 Jan 2011)

Hello,

I will be applying to a masters in Physiotherapy in the next year and am considering the military's ROTP program.  I have read through the threads I could find on this site, the job description on forces.ca and this document: http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/pd/pi-ip/12-06-eng.asp about the program.  

Could someone clarify: 
"A civilian candidate will be enrolled in the rank of OCdt. Upon successful completion of IAP/BOTP, be commissioned in the rank of 2Lt with simultaneous promotion to Lieutenant effective the date of enrollment, less any LWOP. Promotion authority is NDHQ IAW CFAO 11-6 (9). " (From the website linked above)

-Since Physio students are required to take Basic before they begin their masters program begins, does this mean that during school a student would hold the rank of Lieutenant?  I think my confusion is the phased "be commissioned in the rank of..." I am not sure if you are commissioned after basic or after you have finished your program of study.

Also, if anyone has any first hand experiences with the physiotherapy ROTP I'd love to hear anything you think would be valuable for a prospective candidate to know.  

Thank you!


----------



## pudd13 (31 Jan 2011)

As far as I knew, ROTP only ever applies to undergrad programs, and you can't apply to it if you already have a degree. 

If you look at that website, you will see that that quote you pulled is directly under big bold words saying "Direct Entry Officer Candidate." My logic tells me that the words that follow would apply to DEO candidates, and not to ROTP candidates. If you are DEO, you are commissioned after BMOQ, if you are ROTP, you are commissioned after graduating.


----------



## Shamrock (31 Jan 2011)

A message came out not too long ago regarding Physio Therapist intake.  I don't quite recall its entirety, but I'll rummage around tomorrow for an answer for you.


----------



## custom172 (31 Jan 2011)

pudd13 said:
			
		

> As far as I knew, ROTP only ever applies to undergrad programs, and you can't apply to it if you already have a degree.
> 
> If you look at that website, you will see that that quote you pulled is directly under big bold words saying "Direct Entry Officer Candidate." My logic tells me that the words that follow would apply to DEO candidates, and not to ROTP candidates. If you are DEO, you are commissioned after BMOQ, if you are ROTP, you are commissioned after graduating.



Oh-  the forces.ca website calls it ROTP, but as of 2010 all physio programs in Canada are at the masters level.  Maybe it hasn't been changed on the forces website to reflect that?

The document 'Subsidized Education for Entry-Level Masters in Physiotherapy, Masters in Social Work, Masters of Divinity' on the website (http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/pd/pi-ip/12-06-eng.asp) says that  "civilian candidates may apply as Direct Entry Officers (DEO) through a Canadian Forces Recruiting Centre (CFRC) as per DAOD 5002-2."

So, from your information about when you get your commission,  I think I have been able to answer my question-- DEO to the physio program would be commissioned after BMOQ and would complete their education as a Lieutenant. (This is obviously still a lot of guessing on my part. I will, of course, contact my closest recruiting centre for confirmation)



			
				ʞɔoɹɯɐɥs said:
			
		

> A message came out not too long ago regarding Physio Therapist intake.  I don't quite recall its entirety, but I'll rummage around tomorrow for an answer for you.



I'd love any additional information you can find!

Thank you both for your help!


----------

